# MT2 - MT2 aligning tool?



## Dario (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone knows where I can get this tool?  I am not sure what it is called but both ends of it have MT2 and is used to align the headstock with the tail stock.

I actually even posted a pic of it a few months back to help someone..I should have bought one myself then.

I am having difficulty aligning my headstock...it is close but not dead center.  I think this is the problem you have to live with a swivelling head stock.

Please do not tell I can turn one ...I really would rather buy this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Doghouse (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=49251&cat=1,330,49238&ap=1

If you pick up this, you could use the double taper and the drill chuck.  Just have to knock off the chuck when you need the double taper.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 24, 2005)

I got mine at Packard Woodworks.

http://tinyurl.com/9wq34


----------



## Dario (Aug 24, 2005)

That's what I am looking for Paul.  Thanks!

Doghouse, I have some of those...might be worth checking if that will work before buying what Paul just posted.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 24, 2005)

The one posted from lee valley is MT on one end only the other end is a Jocabs taper used for drill chucks


----------



## Doghouse (Aug 24, 2005)

$%^&*() you are correct!  That will not truely work.  I forgot about the Jacobs taper.


----------



## clem (Aug 24, 2005)

wood craft sells them  both fo 1MT  and  2MT    clem


----------



## JimGo (Aug 24, 2005)

You know, you COULD just turn some yourself.

[]  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## lkorn (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />You know, you COULD just turn some yourself.
> []  (sorry, couldn't resist)



Jim,  If you turned an alignment tool on a misaligned lathe, would the tool now compensate for the misalignment?


----------



## Dario (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />If you turned an alignment tool on a misaligned lathe...



LOL that is exactly the reason I won't turn one by myself. [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you turned it with a chuck and not using the tail stock. []


----------



## woodscavenger (Aug 25, 2005)

My issue with those is that it is aligned while they are up close but then you slide the tailstock back and most of them have a little wiggle and you are back where you started.  I guess you could trouble shoot up/down issues but the left/right is a loss I think.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree, Shane. The locking mechanism on the underside of the ways is shaped (at least on my lathe) such that it "attempts" to center the tailstock, but I think it has some slop in it.


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't have any problem with the tailstock..it is just the headstock.  It is fine while still loose...when I tighten the lock, the headstock moves about 1/16"-1/8" towards 8 o'clock.  I got it close enough after adding some shim but I am getting tired of it.


----------



## woodscavenger (Aug 26, 2005)

Dario, what kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2005)

Jet 1236


----------



## Doghouse (Aug 26, 2005)

when locking the headstock down instead of pushing forward and down, pull backward and down.  What is sounds like is that you are twisting the head while locking it in place.  Another idea would be to Flip the handle over then tap it in place with a mallet.  That way you don't have torque just pressure.


----------

